# Connecting macbook to TV problem



## odiham (Sep 18, 2009)

I purchased a mini Dvi to VGA adaptor and VGA cable which enables me to plug my macbook into my samsung 32" HDTV. except i have no picture on my tv. 

When i scroll through my connected sources on the Tv (eg AV1, AV2, PC) it gives a quick flash of my computer screen then dissapears! 

When plugged in my mac recognises my tv and sets the resolution, although i have tried selecting different resolutions and i have set the screen through system preferences/display/arrangement, i have tried mirroring the display as well as the moving of the toolbar to screen #2. Nothing makes a difference i still have a black TV screen. 

I have checked the VGA cable with a PC and it worked no problem and the DVi to VGA connector is brand new!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The screen is black because it is not getting a signal that it can display. It could be that the refresh rate isn't one the TV can handle.


----------



## odiham (Sep 18, 2009)

The lowest rate i can select in 60Hz, (not sure what my tv accepts, am trying to find out) is there a way to overide this to a lower amount?


----------



## odiham (Sep 18, 2009)

my Tv says it accepts 50/60Hz, and the lowest refresh rate i can select is 60Hz. is there any way around this


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What resolution does the TV support?


----------



## odiham (Sep 18, 2009)

my TV resolution is 1366 x 768


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Can you tell the TV to use the PC port instead of having it scan the ports?


----------



## odiham (Sep 18, 2009)

No just has a source button that scrolls through the ports! What is causing it to not work?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not sure. It probably has to do with the TV not liking the signal the Macbook is putting out for some reason. Plug the VGA cable to the TV and to the adaptor that plugs into the Mac, but don't connect it to the Mac yet. Then tell the TV to look for inputs, and then plug the cables into the Mac and see if the TV catches it then. If not, with the cables plugged into the Mac and the TV, run Software Update. I know that there was an update a couple of months back for the Apple DVI-VGA connectors.


----------

